# John Deere Sabre sputtered and quit...Wont Start



## richhedgepeth (May 3, 2012)

My John Deere riding lawn mower has a briggs and stratton engine. It began sputtering a little and then quit and won't start. It will start for a second or two when starter fluid is sprayed in the airfilter hole above the carb. Any ideas would be greatly welcomed. 

Thanks in advance.

Rich

p.s. It's a Sabre Model


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Check the fuel lines and the filter for blockage......and make sure some joker hasn't tampered with the fuel shut-off.


----------



## richhedgepeth (May 3, 2012)

Fuel flowing fine up to the carb. Dont even no where the shutoff is and it ran fine for about 20 minutes. Could it be the carb needs cleaning


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

There may be a fuel shutoff solenoid on the bottom of the carb. Make sure the wire is connected (or not broken/loose). I'm seeing where some models have an oil level switch that will cut the power to the solenoid and stop the fuel flow. 

Check and see if you have a cylindrical device screwed into the bottom of your carb with a wire attached.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If it ran fine for 20 minutes, check the gas cap. Fuel tanks have to vented to out side air.

BG


----------



## richhedgepeth (May 3, 2012)

i have looked at the wires and not broke bit the connector does swivel. I can add starter fluid or gas to the air filter hole and it runs for a sec so I am thinking it simply is not getting fuel to the carb. Bad solenoid?


----------



## richhedgepeth (May 3, 2012)

BTW a great big thanks, never used a forum like this before and you guys ROCK. Thanks for the advice and help!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Do you have a voltmeter to test for power at the solenoid?? A 12V test light will work. Ground the light and probe the feed wire with the ignition on.....or remove the solenoid and ground it against any known ground sourch and have someone turn the ignition on. Watch for plunger movement. Make sure you are in a well ventilated area and away from any spilled gas.


----------

